# Too many redirects?



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anyone else seeing this on Youtube links?










Just want to know if it is me(and/or some extension I am running) or a real problem.

The link looks like this if I try to reply, which seems correct:



```
[MEDIA=youtube]YDlRQsULG5E[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have seen that as recently as a few days ago.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I haven't seen that on any sites that I can recall.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

eddyj said:


> Anyone else seeing this on Youtube links?


not once.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> not once.


Same


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

eddyj said:


> Just want to know if it is me(and/or some extension I am running) or a real problem.


Any adblockers running? Since it it an external link, sometimes adblockers prevent the links from redirecting. 

Daniel


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

VSPlatform said:


> Any adblockers running? Since it it an external link, sometimes adblockers prevent the links from redirecting.


I do, but this only happens sporadically. If it was the adblocker, I would expect it to be more consistent. for example, I pasted the exact thing in a test post in the testing area right now to try it, and it displays and plays fine. Most YT videos are working correctly, which is why I am puzzled.

I will try to turn off the adblocker(s) if I see it happen again, and see what it does.


----------

